# What if "not at fault"



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

2 weeks driving and still trying to figure out this insurance risk. My question is; if we are not at fault (and let's say the other driver concedes this) doesn't that make moot what coverage we have (wheter we have paxs or not). I drive with a dashcam to keep everybody honest just incase. Fyi: you can use a cheap ipod; 4th gen as a dashcam. I bought one at gamestop for $60.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

With 2 companies offering proper insurance there's no reason not to be properly insured.


----------



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

Beur said:


> With 2 companies offering proper insurance there's no reason not to be properly insured.


Yes I realize this. However, Farmers would cost me $650 more to switch. Metromile charges by the the mile and I drive to many personal miles. Trying to weigh my option and understand my risks fully as to wheter I want to continue with this.


----------



## AMAdriver (May 27, 2015)

sdrick said:


> 2 weeks driving and still trying to figure out this insurance risk. My question is; if we are not at fault (and let's say the other driver concedes this) doesn't that make moot what coverage we have (wheter we have paxs or not). I drive with a dashcam to keep everybody honest just incase. Fyi: you can use a cheap ipod; 4th gen as a dashcam. I bought one at gamestop for $60.


If the driver who hits you does not have insurance or not enough, then it is very possible (definite in NC) your personal auto policy will not cover it/you, and insurance company could cancel your policy all together since you are driving for hire.


----------



## AMAdriver (May 27, 2015)

Beur said:


> With 2 companies offering proper insurance there's no reason not to be properly insured.


I wish NC had more choices. So far my quote has been $533 a month for full commercial coverage. Still shopping hoping I can get a policy that is affordable. Until then, no going Online with Uber Partner.


----------



## sdrick (May 5, 2015)

AMAdriver said:


> I wish NC had more choices. So far my quote has been $533 a month for full commercial coverage. Still shopping hoping I can get a policy that is affordable. Until then, no going Online with Uber Partner.


My premium is $700/year. Farmers is now offering rideshare ins for an 8% surcharge, but it would cost me $650 to switch to Farmers. So if you were paying $1000/yr premium for Farmers and started getting rideshare you would have to pay $1080. Good deal. Hoping my ins company offers a similar deal soon. So now the risk may be something I can live with. I trust my driving and feel a bit more secure having my dashcam recording. If the other driver is at fault and has responsible ins the insurance I have will not be an issue. I think I can live with this for the time being.


----------

